# UST rims, DT swiss FR600 or Mavic 823 for Freeride?



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Just curious on how these would compare for mainly Freeride and some light DH. I will be using them with some continental Rubber queen ust tires. 

I also will be pedaling uphill from time to time so a bit lighter wheels would help if they can handle the abuse.

My question is would the FR 600's be enough for my 190 lbs? For reference i have never dented, bent, or cracked any rim. I ran some wtb laserdisc FR rims which weigh 570 grams for 2 seasons with no problems. Also I know the DT's convert to tubeless very easy but do they work well with UST tires? 

Or 

Should i just stick with the reliable but heavier mavic 823's?

both would be laced to Hope hubs with Dt swiss comp spokes.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

I say stick with the tried and true 823. I loved mine on my Bottlerocket. Wish I had them back.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

You know what I'm gonna say Erik...


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

The FR600's are soooo solid... DT got their sh*t together no doubt 


But I mean... if you just want flat out bombproof 823 is where its at


----------



## muvro (May 31, 2009)

How much stronger are the FR600's compared to the 5.1D's? Is it a massive difference?

I've been riding a fair bit harder lately and have put a number of dents in the rim, I realise nothings going to stop the rims getting dented, but are the 5.1's quite soft. I ride light FR, rough rock gardens and nothing over 6ft drops. I'm going to have to upgrade the wheel soon and looking at either Mavic of DT also.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah the even more complicated thing is I have 2 new mavic 823 rims sitting in front of me right now. I got a crazy good deal on them. The only reason im considering selling them and getting the DT swiss FR is because how cheap i could get a set on Chainreactioncycles.com. The complete wheelset is almost the same price as i would pay for hubs and spokes here in the US. Its like getting free rims and it would be built up for me too.

I know the 823's are tough but my main question is would the FR 600's be tough enough and do they work with UST tires well.


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

A question from the ignorant: Are the DT Swiss FR600s tubeless ready, or do you have to apply some sort of conversion kit? If you need a conversion kit, will the FR600 + conversion kit weigh more or less than a 823? Thanks.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

yd35 said:


> A question from the ignorant: Are the DT Swiss FR600s tubeless ready, or do you have to apply some sort of conversion kit? If you need a conversion kit, will the FR600 + conversion kit weigh more or less than a 823? Thanks.


you do have to run a conversion kit which im not sure if the DT swiss one works with it. If it does then you don't gain to much more weight than a typical rim strip.

The mavic 823's end up weighing in the 730 gram range with all the needed eyelets and such. The FR600's weigh 600 and then i would guess 20 grams or so for the strip. You would end up saving over 100 grams per wheel with the FR600's and thats the appeal right now. Not as much to save weight on my bike but to make it a little easier to pedal uphill.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Another cheaper option would be to just give in and run tubes and get a hope hubs laced to mavic 721's with comp spokes. It would be light and it would by far be the cheapest option. 

It would then leave me with the dilema of finding the right tires since i want a intermediate weight tire (1000-1150 gram range)


----------



## Garry AM (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd say go for mavic 823's and high roller 2.5 UST super tacky weighed mine brand new at 1180g for the tyre.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

climbingbubba said:


> you do have to run a conversion kit which im not sure if the DT swiss one works with it. If it does then you don't gain to much more weight than a typical rim strip.


I tried the DT Swiss tubeless conversion kits on 5.1d's, and worked like crap. Leaked all the time. Then I used Stan's strips, and worked much better. Ghetto method I suspect would work well as well.

I hope the newer rims are better because 5.1d's are soft and need constant truing, unlike 823's (or even 819s or Crossmax's).


----------



## squiby (Jul 25, 2009)

If you have the Mavic's you might want to weigh them as I have heard they run heavier than listed. I would be interested to hear if that is the case or not. 

I have been running the FR600's tubeless for 7 months... Mammoth, Santa Barbara, Bootleg....I got one dent on a worn out tire with the pressure too low. It was a hard hit at speed that made that hammer on steel sound and sent vibes through my feet. That was my fault really from getting over confident with the set up and droppin the pressure too low on a rocky trail (about 26-28psi). I bent it back no problem. I think that hit would have had an effect on any rim. Both wheels are still as true as when laced. I am 175 WO gear.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

squiby said:


> If you have the Mavic's you might want to weigh them as I have heard they run heavier than listed. I would be interested to hear if that is the case or not.
> 
> I have been running the FR600's tubeless for 7 months... Mammoth, Santa Barbara, Bootleg....I got one dent on a worn out tire with the pressure too low. It was a hard hit at speed that made that hammer on steel sound and sent vibes through my feet. That was my fault really from getting over confident with the set up and droppin the pressure too low on a rocky trail (about 26-28psi). I bent it back no problem. I think that hit would have had an effect on any rim. Both wheels are still as true as when laced. I am 175 WO gear.


Too many choices!! ha ha ha

Out of curiosity. what did you use to convert them to tubeless? stans? also what tires are you running?

Im not considering the mavic 721's converted tubeless with stans strips. They would be lighter and actually the cheapest option.

I forgot my scale over at my dads house so when i get it back ill weigh the 823's. Im pretty sure they were 730 grams or so with all the necessary parts.


----------



## squiby (Jul 25, 2009)

I used a DT conversion kit with Stan's fluid. I was running a Muddy Mary 2.5 DH tire. Kinda tricky to get seated as the tire is not UST. Once it was on I had no issues. Lost a little pressure between rides and squeezed out some juice on the trail, but have not had any flats!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

205 pounds...same rims for 6 years...Mavic 823's are the real deal....I will take the weight penalty

if you are not jumping or running through the heavy rockgardens and are a smooth rider...then try lighter rims...personally I am keeping the 823's


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

If you are still looking for tire options and end up going UST, check out the Continental Rubber Queen UST in the Black Chili compound.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

godfather said:


> If you are still looking for tire options and end up going UST, check out the Continental Rubber Queen UST in the Black Chili compound.


Well CRC ran out of front hope hubs so im just going to stick with the 823's. I ordered hubs somewhere else.

I had already planned on getting the Conti rubber queens. I have two of them on their way to my house right now. Found a killer deal for $50 each but i got the last 2.

So my wheelset will be Mavic 823's laced to Hope hubs with DT swiss comp spokes with 2.4 continental rubber queen UST tires.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

DT Swiss FR 600
Mavic EX 823
Mavic EX 729
Mavic EX 721

?


----------

